# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Space between bars of excel chart

## kiruking007

Hi friends!

Is there any way to decrease the gap between bars (NOT the width of the bars) of excel bar chart?
I made a bar chart with 23 dates (weeks like 10/5/2007, 10/12/2007, 10/19/2007 etc.). The row were very thin and the gap between the rows is long. Can we decrease the gap between the bars to make it look good? 

Thanks in advance!
Kiran

----------


## NBVC

I'm not sure you can change the gap without changing the width of the bars... but you can resize the chart to reduce the bar widths after...

Did you try double-clicking any of the bars in the chart and then going to the Options tab of the Format Data Series screen.  Here you can change the gap between bars.

----------


## Tankstir

I am in Excel 2007.  Try right clicking the data series, selecting Series Options, and adjusting either or both: Series Overlap or Gap Width.  It appears to provide a solution that could work for you.

----------


## Andy Pope

the spacing is currently being determined by the axis doing Dates rather than Text.
Format the axis as Text

----------


## Tankstir

Yes, you can right click the data series and select "Format Data Series", under Series Options, Series Overlap and Gap Width allow you to change the bar width and gap between.  
My problem was user error, and I identified the cause.  While modifying the chart data source, one of my bars was using the primary axis, and the other the secondary.  I put them both on the primary and then was able to format them.

----------

